# Roland Printer/Cutter Combo, or Epson Printer with Separate Cutter?



## NLeisenring (Jun 17, 2013)

I am still fairly new to printing(and to forums), but we are getting the hang of things and growing rapidly. We currently focus on screen printing apparel, but also provide vinyl and inkjet transfer heat pressed "one offs", as well as solid color vinyl graphics. We have been getting a lot of inquiries for multi color graphics and stickers, but the cutter we currently use is very basic, it doesn't even have contour cutting. We are looking to upgrade to allow us to:

a. Provide full color vinyl graphics for cars, store windows, etc
b. Provide full color stickers (bumper stickers, band logo stickers, etc)
c. Provide better quality full color tee shirt graphics in small quantities (printable heat press vinyl, if that's a thing?)
d. Print on other items such as banners, magnets, fliers, etc

I have been scouring the forum for weeks to avoid asking a question that someone has already asked, but I can't seem to find the answers I need. 

I am currently looking at used versions of the Roland Sp-300i and the Roland SP540V for around $6500. I can't seem to find the difference between the i and the v except the i seems to be newer and faster. Any insight on this?

I also have a line on an Epson Stylus Pro 9900 for $2000, which seems to be a steal, however I can't figure out if that can print on the vinyl, canvas, etc I would like it to. 

Short story long, my questions are:

1. General thoughts between the Roland i models vs v models?
2. Can Roland print on other misc substrates like canvas, banner, magnet, etc?
3. Any idea/houghts on the Epson? Is it overkill?
4. If I go with a separate printer and cutter, what would you recommend for printing and what for cutting(I want to be able to stay at 30" minimum capability)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

It is really and I mean really, convenient not to have to print, unload, load, align, then cut. A cutter with great optical sensors makes this a great deal easier. But it is nice just to be done.

If lamination is going to be a regular part of any of this process, then it maybe easier to deal with three machines, one machine to print one to laminate and another to cut. If you had a print/cut combo, you are going to have to print it, unload it, laminate it, reload it, align then cut. Lamination in the mix pretty much takes the print/cut one operation benefit out of the equation. If lamination is involved, then having separate machines make more sense. In a busy environment, one tends to collect batches of jobs and it is easier to have separate machines delegated to their roles. This can free up the other machine.

Also, if you have a mix of print operations independent of cut operations, two machines makes more sense.

A great deal of output with solvent or eco-solvent ink does not absolutely require lamination. Those type inks are pretty weather ready. Lamination just strengthens that tremendously, but adds to time/cost.

The Roland models that offer wider ink choices are nice, such as white and metallic, but yeah white.
Most solvent/eco-solvent printers can handle canvas and banner, magnets too. But most cutters will not cut through magnet. It has to be hand cut or die cut. Sometimes they can at least score it to get you started.
I haven't experience on those type Epson.
I am out of the market too long to know who is best. Research can be hard, good luck.


----------

